# Can severe bloating cause bleeding?



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi there

I would be grateful for any advice you can give me:

I am 9.5 weeks pregnant. Yesterday I started taking Omeprazole. An hour later I got severe abdominal pain (doubled over). It felt like trapped wind going through my abdomen and bowel and I was extremely bloated. The pain came and went. 2 hours later I started bleeding heavily. I called NHS Direct who told me to go to A&E. By the time I got there the pain and the bleeding had subsided. They said my uterus was relaxed and they did a test for a urine infection and sent me home (I have already had scans and it's not ectopic).

When I got home I had some more pain and bleeding but not as bad. I woke in the night and found it difficult to urinate because of the pain caused by the bloating. It feels better today and I am not as bloated and the bleeding has pretty much stopped. So I was wondering, if the bloating was bad enough to press on my bladder and cause me so much pain, could it have been pressing on my uterus and caused the bleeding? 

I'm going to call my gp later about whether it's the Omeprazole that caused the pain but I don't know whether he will know about the bleeding so would appreciate your thoughts.

Many thanks
Bobby


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I have to say I'm doubtful, how did you get on with your gp?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

He doesn't think it was the tablets causing the pain but I'm hoping it was because that is one of the side effects listed - bloating, wind, general bowel problems - I have IBS anyway. I didn't take any more tablets today and haven't had any more of the severe pain, just felt a bit tender today. He was very vague about it all and said the pain could have been caused by any number of things. A second before he called I had just passed 2 very large clots, I was upset about that and I forgot to ask about whether the bloating could have caused the bleeding. He said if the bleeding got worse I could go for a scan tomorrow, I've got one booked for Tuesday anyway. It's all eased off now, slight crampy/pains but the same that I have had all the way through the pregnancy plus a bit of old blood left over from yesterday/today. Just need to monitor it I guess. 

I'm hoping that as I haven't had the bad pain today that it wasn't the start of a mc. Sorry to put you on the spot but does the pain I described sound like it could be a mc or does a mc always have severe cramping (which I didn't have)?

Many thanks
Bobbyx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid its so difficult to say, as they vary. Some women do have this though, and everything is fine, so keep up hope,  all the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## BobbyS (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you x


----------

